# G'day



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey Aussie

Welcome to the forum. You are not the only one here that is not from the states. 

Tell us about your Small Hive Beetle Traps. Are these contraptions something you invented or something common there.

Hmm, you face your hives north instead of south, cool!

Have fun on the forum.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Is this your location?
http://www.mapsofworld.com/lat_long/australia/australia-lat-long-m.html

Marlborough 22°46'S 149°52'W 

I saw some Blue gums locally that have "acorns" on them about one inch long yesterday.
Ernie


----------



## Aussie Pom (Jul 29, 2009)

G'day Bees4U,
Maryborough is Maryborough Queensland	25°31'S	152°37'E. There is also a Maryborough in Victoria.
Auuie Pom


----------



## Aussie Pom (Jul 29, 2009)

G'day Bees4U,
Maryborough is Maryborough Queensland	25°31'S	152°37'E. There is also a Maryborough in Victoria.
Auuie Pom


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

How are your bees doing at this time of the year?
Ernie


----------



## Aussie Pom (Jul 29, 2009)

G'day WI beek,
I have made a trap out of corflute, using Corflute Signs that Real-estates use for the "For Sale signs". The 5mm thick ones. I cut out 6" x 3" I cut a grove along the centre . I put in some Maxforce Gold. This is a ****roach gel.(for the control of ****roaches) I cover the grove with thick sticky tape. The SHB can get into the 5mm slots and eat the jell & die but the bees can't. I place the trap on the top bars of the hive.


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey Aussie

Sounds like it would work well.

If you know, how fast does it kill the SHB after ingestion?

Do the bees carry the beetles out after they die?

Also, I am curious as to what race of bee you keep and what others keep in you climate. I heard when CCD broke out here, most of the queens, and queens in packages imported here from austrailia, were soon superseded. It was not isolated, but seems most everyone had the same results. I wonder why?


----------

